# Our daily employment of time (J.C. Ryle)



## Pilgrim (May 13, 2008)

(J. C. Ryle, "Occupy Until I Come")

"Occupy until I come." Luke 19:13


How instructive are these words to all who are troubled by doubts about mingling with the world, and taking part in its vain amusements. It is obvious that races, and balls, and theaters, and operas, and cards—are not forbidden by name in Scripture. The question which we should ask ourselves is simply this—"Am I occupying, as one who looks for Christ's return—when I take part in these things? Would I like Jesus to return suddenly—and find me on the race-course, or in the ball-room, or at the theater, or at the card-table?"

Oh, dear reader, this is the true test by which to try our daily employment of time! That thing which we would not do, if we thought Jesus was coming tonight—that thing we ought not to do at all! That place to which we would not go, if we thought Jesus was coming this day—that place we ought to avoid. That company in which we would not like Jesus to find us—in that company we ought never to sit down. Oh, that we would live as in the sight of Christ!

"Redeeming the time, because the days are evil." Ephesians 5:16


----------

